# Ductal Carcinoma In Situ w/ Microinvasive Carcinoma Breast



## AimeeNK31 (Aug 13, 2014)

I came across a path report recently where the diagnosis was "ductal carcinoma in situ breast with a microfocus of invasive carcinoma." Would I code 233.0 for the DCIS or 174.4 to account for the highest severity with the invasive component? Thank you.


----------



## danachock (Aug 17, 2014)

*Breast Cancer*

You will want to code both the 233.0 for the in situ AND also 174.9 for the invasive carcinoma. It may have been a typo or not when you entered the 174.4 - but it doesn't state what part of the breast the biopsy came from in your notes. 
Thanks,
Dana Chock CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC
Anesthesia, Pathology and Laboratory Coder


----------

